# the cor anglais/english horn concerto thread



## Prodromides

I'm starting this thread with the 8 works for English Horn and Orchestra that reside in my music collection.
[my Cor Angl-eight  ]

1954 William Alwyn's _Autumn Legend_
1977 S.P. Hodkinson's _The Edge of the Old One_
1977 Vincent Persichetti's Concerto for English Horn and String Orchestra
1989 Cor Anglais Concerto, by Pēteris Vasks
1990 Aubert Lemeland's _L'automne et ses envols d'étourneaux_
1992 Ned Rorem's Concerto for English Horn and Orchestra
1994 _Colored Field_, by Aaron Jay Kernis
1996 James MacMillan's _The World's Ransoming_

Notice how the repertoire for this instrument has increased during the last quarter of the 20th century.
Another curio is that over half of these use a descriptive title instead of the name of the instrument.

Any TC-er have further contributions or any thoughts?


----------



## LKB

Interesting list, a nice start. I assume you skipped the ol' swan on the water as stipulated, or perhaps you're only interested in 20th- century works?


----------



## Art Rock

I got these in the CD collection that were not mentioned in the OP:

Cor anglais concerto by Christopher Ball
Cor anglais sonata by Paul Hindemith
Cor anglais concerto by Bernard Hoffer
Cor anglais concerto by Bernard Rands


----------

